# OT - Red Eye sudden death



## Damon Theis (Apr 1, 2008)

I lost an adult red eye the other day. Have had this female around 4 or 5 years. I got her as an adult. Her partner is doing fine, and I find it very odd that a frog would just die one day out of the blue. Should I be concernd for the other frog?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

What is your setup like? Temps humidty, etc?

How often are you feeding, are you dusting their food, are the dusting supplements fresh?

The better history you give, the better an answer we can give you.


----------



## Damon Theis (Apr 1, 2008)

It's an exoterra viv 18x18x24, live setup. They are fed undusted crickets. Temps are around 80-88 currently, failrly humid. I have not change their setup in a very long time other than moving to a bigger exo cage 6 months ago.
http://www.eyehit.com/images/aug08/bigfrog3.jpg


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Damon Theis said:


> It's an exoterra viv 18x18x24, live setup. They are fed undusted crickets. Temps are around 80-88 currently, failrly humid. I have not change their setup in a very long time other than moving to a bigger exo cage 6 months ago.
> http://www.eyehit.com/images/aug08/bigfrog3.jpg


Damon they really need supplements in their lifetime or they can develop metabolic bone disease and die from it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Have you considered problems associated with older age? 

The frog was at least one year old when you got it and you had it for a minum of 4 years so the frog was at least 5 years of age which is getting up there for a red eye tree frog.

I have had males live for over 8 years but the females I've worked with tend to die off by seven. 
The symptoms may have been there but you may not have been able to see them such as heart failure or stroke.....

Depending on the supplementing source its also possible that there may be causes due to nutritional issues but all of this is conjecture without a necropsy. 

Ed


----------



## Damon Theis (Apr 1, 2008)

hexentanz said:


> Damon they really need supplements in their lifetime or they can develop metabolic bone disease and die from it.


M, thanks. Can you tell me specifics or give a link? That is disappointing. I was told plain crickets were fine and since I never had an issue, didn't look it up. I'm more of a snake guy.


----------



## Damon Theis (Apr 1, 2008)

Ed said:


> Have you considered problems associated with older age?
> 
> The frog was at least one year old when you got it and you had it for a minum of 4 years so the frog was at least 5 years of age which is getting up there for a red eye tree frog.
> 
> ...


Ed, I froze the animal, so necro is probably not worth it...??? Old age is the first thing that came to mind. From other red eyes i've seen, this was a big girl and my gut would say she had been around a good amount of time before I got her. Thanks for the info, I thought they lived longer! 
You mention stroke? Really??? I would not have thought, but I can tell you that the frog appeared to be "paralized" on the right side of it's body prior to expiring.
-d


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Most anything that can happen to another vertebrate in old age could be possible for a frog.. such as organ failure, clots moving, blood vessel bursts..... but none of these can be attributed as the cause unless a necropsy is performed on it.. 
Freezing the frog does pretty much reduce the value of a necropsy but a gross necropsy may still provide some useful information.. but slides are going to pretty much be out. 

Ed


----------

